# .60 and X



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2017)

is .60/mile for X really all that is paid? whats up with Uber giving discounts vouchers or coupons or prepurchased or whatever and then deducting thier vouchers from our total? i as a driver did not agree to this discount. uber should absorb it ir not offer it!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> is .60/mile for X really all that is paid? whats up with Uber giving discounts vouchers or coupons or prepurchased or whatever and then deducting thier vouchers from our total? i as a driver did not agree to this discount. uber should absorb it ir not offer it!


Plus a little for time, but it's less than minimum wage, and thats before expences.

Should be NO discounts or adjustments, you should always dispute any discrepancies!

As far as agreeing to it... well like it or not, that's how it is. Take it or leave it.

Personally, it is borderline being profitable. My focus is making do with the preameters we have. If earnings fall below my minimun standards, I am prepared to do another line of work.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Most of us are driving for that rate. Its not something you can agree to because the gag is that in order to keep using the "app", you have to agree to whatever addendum they come up with or you lose access to the app until.you do so.

Simply put, the market can bear .60 cents a mile and 20 some odd cents a minute. Until drivers quit.in droves, this will.hold.to.be true.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> is .60/mile for X really all that is paid? whats up with Uber giving discounts vouchers or coupons or prepurchased or whatever and then deducting thier vouchers from our total? i as a driver did not agree to this discount. uber should absorb it ir not offer it!


You get paid for the pickup and money for time too. The discounts they offer have nothing to do with driver pay.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I don’t drive for $.60 a mile, I drive for the pure enjoyment of helping my fellow citizens in my community, in which I am a valued member.

But seriously, don’t do it at 60, I run a auto shop and I see the nightmares that happen with our Clients that drive UberX with the new rates.

The full cost of driving will not hit you till your transmission goes out, your struts are shot, and the dealer laughs at you when you bring it in for a trade-in.
Maintenance and depression costs are hidden but that does not mean they do not exist, it’s just that you can’t see them at the moment.

And that is the beauty of Uber they have figured out that the average person does not know what it cost to run a vehicle and when they finally figure it out they’ve got a new driver/victim to fill their spot with a newer/ lower mileage car of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You get paid for the pickup and money for time too. The discounts they offer have nothing to do with driver pay.


they do for me. they took off 4.19 before calculating.... oh wait ... whoops, i see now. the rate is the rate... i was basing this off what the rider was to pay vs. what the rider DID pay. this would only e valid if percentages were in play not flat rate earnings per mile and minute. my bad.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> is .60/mile for X really all that is paid? whats up with Uber giving discounts vouchers or coupons or prepurchased or whatever and then deducting thier vouchers from our total? i as a driver did not agree to this discount. uber should absorb it ir not offer it!


0.6825 per mile and 0.2925 per minute for X drivers in San Francisco. They are one of the better paying markets.

0.60 per mile and 0.21 per minute in Los Angeles.

0.7575 per mile and 0.1125 per minute in my market.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Z129 said:


> 0.6825 per mile and 0.2925 per minute for X drivers in San Francisco. They are one of the better paying markets.


Factoring in cost of living I would say California is the worse paid state.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Z129 said:


> 0.6825 per mile and 0.2925 per minute for X drivers in San Francisco. They are one of the better paying markets.


 Ha ha we beat San Francisco.
We"re number one, we"re number one !!
South orange county is at $.87 per mile and $.11 per minute, we've got them beat by half a cent.

But they probably get more surge than us, even at our rates without surge, it's pretty much a minimum wage job

During the weekend Bar/restaurants rush it's possible to do 18 to 20 an hour after cost but only for that window of time.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Do you guys still have multiplier surge?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Yes you agreed to it.
When they make changes to the contract, you have to accept the new documents before going online.

Accepting them is equal to agreeing.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Not everyone is getting 60c for X



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Factoring in cost of living I would say California is the worse paid state.


I'd say it's a tossup with Florida,

Florida is lower paying and California is lower relative to cost of living.

Florida it's so hard to turn an actual profit (cars and car parts don't vary as much by state)


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

In Florida we do at least almost get 9 cents a minute. Lol.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Not everyone is getting 60c for X
> 
> 
> I'd say it's a tossup with Florida,
> ...


California is only getting .60 cent/ minute to my knowledge.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> California is only getting .60 cent/ minute to my knowledge.


60 a minute????? That's what Florida does per mile!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Chorch said:


> 60 a minute????? That's what Florida does per mile!


Sorry that's what I meant .60 cent/ mile


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Ohhh


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sorry that's what I meant .60 cent/ mile


??


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Ohhh
> 
> ??


Yea .60 cent per minute would be the holy grail


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea .60 cent per minute would be the holy grail


I only get 45c a minute under 20mph on Orlando taxi rates.
(Plus $2.40 a mile)


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I only get 45c a minute under 20mph on Orlando taxi rates.
> (Plus $2.40 a mile)


"Only" .45c...
We get I believe .13c


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> is .60/mile for X really all that is paid? whats up with Uber giving discounts vouchers or coupons or prepurchased or whatever and then deducting thier vouchers from our total? i as a driver did not agree to this discount. uber should absorb it ir not offer it!


So you get paid time and mileage, those amounts are market dictated. Whatever Uber charges or doesn't charge the pax has no bearing on your earnings. If they give the pax a discount, you probably may see more of a tip. You are allowed to write of $.58 a mile come tax time. Currently in my market, drivers make much more than min wage.

Uber is not deducting any vouchers from your pay, again you get paid time and mileage.

As a driver, you can disagree all you want, but you should understand first how you are paid.


----------



## DawnC (May 17, 2019)

Williamsport PA - .82 per mile, and .15 per min, base fare - .98


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I only get 45c a minute under 20mph on Orlando taxi rates.
> (Plus $2.40 a mile)


Stevie you don't count with your taxi


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> is .60/mile for X really all that is paid? whats up with Uber giving discounts vouchers or coupons or prepurchased or whatever and then deducting thier vouchers from our total? i as a driver did not agree to this discount. uber should absorb it ir not offer it!


do you really think Uber cares what you think? You are a driver which means you are a nuisance to them and will pay you accordingly (under minimum wage even though there are employment laws in the US for this very reason but corruption breeds corruption hence corruption in the highest office tells the CEO's that it is ok as long as you have the money and connections to play the game)



Chorch said:


> Yes you agreed to it.
> When they make changes to the contract, you have to accept the new documents before going online.
> 
> Accepting them is equal to agreeing.


nothing like agreeing to illegal pay below minimum wage.......there is a reason employment laws were enacted in the US......for this very reason. agreeing to work for wages that are below the minimum wage would only happen in third world countries in which laws are not viewed as pertaining to businesses that have the money and connections to break them or redefine them to their benefit.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> nothing like agreeing to illegal pay below minimum wage.......there is a reason employment laws were enacted in the US......for this very reason. agreeing to work for wages that are below the minimum wage would only happen in third world countries in which laws are not viewed as pertaining to businesses that have the money and connections to break them or redefine them to their benefit.


??‍♂


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Stevie you don't count with your taxi


Fine

I still get $1.71 a mile on uber taxi, higher than ANYTHING but black in Orlando.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Fine
> 
> I still get $1.71 a mile on uber taxi, higher than ANYTHING but black in Orlando.


Are those actual cab rates in Orlando, FL?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

3.75 said:


> Are those actual cab rates in Orlando, FL?


That's ubertaxi rate (with Uber taking 28%)

I hardly do ubertaxi if I get a choice,

Haven't all week.

$2.40 cash rate
$2.30 credit card (with thre difference to the cab company)
$2.20 medical/paratransit accounts
$1.71 Ubertaxi rate


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

,60 and .11 detroit michigan . i wont drive it . just not worth it you can drive for an hour there make 19 bucks drive back home empty minus gas will say 6 bucks 6 dollars an hour . better to stay home play video games drink beer porn whatever your into . best to drink smoke and do all of it at the same time . really guys ladies your better to deliver pizza get tips


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's ubertaxi rate (with Uber taking 28%)
> 
> I hardly do ubertaxi if I get a choice,
> 
> ...


I may have to relocate to Florida and apply at your workplace.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

What is UberTaxi?
Is it literally requesting a taxi through UberApp??


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Chorch said:


> What is UberTaxi?
> Is it literally requesting a taxi through UberApp??


yes



AvisDeene said:


> I may have to relocate to Florida and apply at your workplace.


https://www.mearstransportation.com/our-company/contract-driver/contractdriver.html?id=1


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Chorch said:


> What is UberTaxi?
> Is it literally requesting a taxi through UberApp??


Yes, you also get paid your normal.cab rates minus the booking fee. Im not sure how it works in orlando, but in dc uber taxi works as a dispatch service and the only money uber makes is the dispatch fee.

The major catch is no surge but at least theres no pool either.. acceptance rate does not matter and there is no shuffling because cab drivers dont get paid that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

3.75 said:


> Yes, you also get paid your normal.cab rates minus the booking fee. Im not sure how it works in orlando, but in dc uber taxi works as a dispatch service and the only money uber makes is the dispatch fee.
> 
> The major catch is no surge but at least theres no pool either.. acceptance rate does not matter and there is no shuffling because cab drivers dont get paid that.


Not that good here,

They screw us hard, they take 28% but we get cancel fees (which never happens)


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberX and Lyft in Richmond, VA:
Base - 0.75
Mile - 0.645
Minute - 0.12

But check this out:
Minimum fare - $3
Cancel fee - $3.75 for Uber, $5 for Lyft

And people wonder why I shuffle...


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> do you really think Uber cares what you think? You are a driver which means you are a nuisance to them and will pay you accordingly (under minimum wage even though there are employment laws in the US for this very reason but corruption breeds corruption hence corruption in the highest office tells the CEO's that it is ok as long as you have the money and connections to play the game)
> 
> 
> nothing like agreeing to illegal pay below minimum wage.......there is a reason employment laws were enacted in the US......for this very reason. agreeing to work for wages that are below the minimum wage would only happen in third world countries in which laws are not viewed as pertaining to businesses that have the money and connections to break them or redefine them to their benefit.


Drivers aren't employed by Uber.

Drivers are self employed.

Why should the government be responsible for protecting everyone from making bad decisions?

Driving for $.60/mile is a poor decision. But some people will do anything to not have a regular job and boss.

I am sure many of us are familiar with "self-employed" people who are always broke because they don't work their business.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> But some people will do anything to not have a regular job and boss.


That's basically the main draw for me right now. I know I'd make more as a server in a restaurant but I did that for years and hated every second. I'm returning to school to get a degree that will lead to my eventual dream job, but in the mean time I'm willing to take a paycut in exchange for the flexibility and freedom.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Reno- .87/mile .15/min. We have it a lot better than others. Weird!

Lake Tahoe- 1.43/mile .33/min. Pretty awesome but too few riders and too many ants day to day. Holidays kill however!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Plus a little for time, but it's less than minimum wage, and thats before expences.
> 
> Should be NO discounts or adjustments, you should always dispute any discrepancies!
> 
> ...


TIME HAS COME TODAY

FOR DRIVERS

TO QUIT SUBSIDISING RIDE SHARE !!!!!


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

I’m not thrilled with $1.20/mile in Honolulu but feel much better after reading previous posts


----------

